# Other Languages > XML, HTML, Javascript, Web and CSS >  how do i open my web site? i have the followin error below when i try to open site ww

## daveramsey

DNS resolves sptravel.su to 195.201.179.80

HTTP Server Header: openresty/1.21.4.1
The Certificate is not issued by DigiCert, GeoTrust, Thawte, or RapidSSL

Make sure the website you want to check is secured by a certificate from one of our product lines.

Common Name = ssl-not-enabled.com

Subject Alternative Names = ssl-not-enabled.com, www.ssl-not-enabled.com

Issuer = R3

Serial Number = 3E85E3F810B2594AFD0058396D0F78933D6

SHA1 Thumbprint = 84F644CCA3212E4F23665D0F9680962640C70FCD

Key Length = 2048

Signature algorithm = SHA256-RSA

Secure Renegotiation:
TLS Certificate status cannot be validated
OCSP Staple: 	Not Enabled
OCSP Origin: 	
CRL Status: 	Not Enabled

TLS Certificate expiration

The certificate expires March 7, 2023 (55 days from today)
Certificate does not match name sptravel.su
Subject	ssl-not-enabled.com
Valid from 07/Dec/2022 to 07/Mar/2023
Issuer	R3

Subject	R3
Valid from 04/Sep/2020 to 15/Sep/2025
Issuer	ISRG Root X1

Subject	ISRG Root X1
Valid from 20/Jan/2021 to 30/Sep/2024
Issuer	DST Root CA X3
TLS Certificate is not trusted

The certificate is not signed by a trusted authority (checking against Mozilla's root store). If you bought the certificate from a trusted authority, you probably just need to install one or more Intermediate certificates. Contact your certificate provider for assistance doing this for your server platform.

----------


## sapator

I'm not sure of the exact issue. Open site from where? But anyhow this line:
Subject Alternative Names = ssl-not-enabled.com, www.ssl-not-enabled.com  , makes me think that you have not enables SSL, so take a look here (for windows):

https://www.google.com/search?q=how+...t=gws-wiz-serp

----------


## daveramsey

where is index.php css call for certificate?

----------

